# Anybody tried this



## stillatit (Apr 22, 2017)

http://www.biosidus.com.ar/biopharmaceuticals.php
Their hgh of course.

would appreciate some feedback......


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2017)

Never heard of it, sorry


----------



## stillatit (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks brotha. 
Got some coming anyway.  
Argentinian  pharma grade. Supposed to be as good as the nutropin pens. It's in a vial and has to be re constituted. Comes in 4 iu and 16 iu "cartridge". wish i knew someone tried it. found a couple guys on interweb says great stuff.. Almost outa "gretops" and only this and chinese crap around.
we shall see.


----------



## stillatit (Jul 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## stillatit (Jul 8, 2017)

any y'all seen around yet?View attachment 64120


----------



## stillatit (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks putting in right place.


----------

